# Delayed Development, Low Muscle Tone



## deeder31

My daughter Paiton, is 6. She had febral seizures starting at 9 months through 4 years. I was 43 wks and had 3x the fluid around her, they did an emergency c section. She didnt walk until 3, and she just started talking a year ago. She has speech therapy and now has been diagnosed with elasticity of the ligaments in her feet which she complains all the time about the pain in her feet. She is a sponge, soaks all the info in , but does not know how to express it. She is just all over the spectrum and wondering if anyone has had some same experiences. She is in a regular first grade class with speech thearpy on the side and now physical therapy. Her diagnosis went from autism, to cp, back to autism to delayed development. Just looking for some insights.


----------



## fallen fairy

I don't know about all the learning stuff tho i guess i have a lil idea maybe??? who knows lol but i do know about low muscle tone and elasticity of the ligaments etc. I personally have low muscle tone, ligament laxity (which is kinda the same as elasticity) chronic ankle instability and other stuff. As far as all of that goes it means that some things are harder and my ankles and feet are often very sore and small falls can land me on crutches BUT it doesn't make my life any worse I am at uni, i live on my own, i do a very very practical course I kayak, I swim i do alot.

I would say that to an extent ignore anything that your daughter might get told that she won't be able to do, i was told a fair amount of physical stuff and okay it takes longer to get it but it is possible.

On the diagnoses front I haves no idea sorry, I hope i helped slightly tho


----------

